
Young Grads Are Right to Choose McKinsey over GM - jseliger
https://vanities.blog/entry-level-programs-consulting/
======
supernova87a
While many here will jump to the knee-jerk commentary that yeah, yeah, McK and
other consulting companies sell services to companies that are just the
obvious MBA bullshit, downsizing, revenue-at-all-cost, etc. there is something
good about working for these companies:

The training it gives you is really useful. If you came from a highly
technical or non-fast-talking-cut-the-bullshit kind of educational background
(or simply haven't worked in a practical, business world), it really does give
you training in how to talk, how to present clearly, how to think, and how to
organize work. When you're confronted with a complex problem that seems like
you should immediately dive into the details and get lost, the kind of
training you get teaches you how to think about the output goal, describe the
sufficient set of work necessary to prove/disprove the hypothesis, and get the
right answer in a set amount of time. Usually it's not rocket science (or the
problems where consulting is properly applied isn't rocket science).

The organization and push for productive answers is (often) something that
people will look up to you for after you work at one of these companies.
(Unfortunately, as a byproduct, you also start to get impatient with people
who can't think efficiently, and/or can only describe things by showing you
lines of code and an disorganized brain dump that they've never taken the time
or effort to clarify in their own mind in a way that's explainable to other
people).

